# piccolo dubbio su funzionamento combinato distcc ccache

## magowiz

Ciao ,

avevo un dubbio sul funzionamento combinato di distcc e ccache :

se il sorgente viene compilato in remoto, il file oggetto risultante finisce nella ccache locale?

----------

## magowiz

bump

----------

## Kernel78

Hai provato a fare una ricerca, mi sembra che ci sia già stata una discussione in merito ...

----------

## magowiz

nel forum italiano o internazionale?

----------

## Kernel78

ita

ma risale almeno ad un paio d'anni fa ...

----------

## magowiz

sarò orbo o incapace di cercare ma non ho trovato nulla che potesse accostarsi al mio particolare dubbio qui sul forum italiano.

Ho cercato "ccache distcc" .

----------

## Peach

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Ciao ,
> 
> avevo un dubbio sul funzionamento combinato di distcc e ccache :
> 
> se il sorgente viene compilato in remoto, il file oggetto risultante finisce nella ccache locale?

 

*teoricamente* si

se google non ti aiuta mi sa che l'unica è spulciare il funzionamento di distcc nel dettaglio

----------

## magowiz

googlo un po' e se non trovo niente potrei provare a chiedere sulle ml di distcc o ccache .... 

naturalmente se scopro qualcosa vi dico.

----------

